# JCS - JCurve Solutions



## Goose (2 April 2006)

Anyone got a view on STE. Been with the stock for a while. Promising to do huge things but share price done nothing for about a year. UK expansion and lack of recent profitability worrying?

Views welcome


----------



## Crows (27 October 2013)

*Re: STE - Stratatel Limited*

Nobody watching this one? Had a little read on what's the go and seems to have some good potential with this JCurve merger/takeover they're going to do..

Might throw it on my watch list!


----------



## Crows (7 November 2013)

*Re: STE - Stratatel Limited*

From 4.1c to 7.8c in under 2 weeks. I wonder how far this one will ride before it has a decent pull back..


----------



## System (16 December 2013)

On December 16th, 2013, Stratatel Limited (STE) changed its name and ASX code to JCurve Solutions Limited (JCS).


----------



## greggles (17 July 2018)

JCurve Solutions up 29.03% to 4c today after reporting that preliminary FY2018 unaudited results are at the top end of the revised guidance range following a strong June quarter of ERP (Enterprise Resource Planning) renewals and project delivery.

JCS generated positive operating cash flows of $1.6 million in FY2018 with a 30 June 2018 cash balance of $4.5 million. Not bad for a company with a market cap of around $13 million.

The company also said that it is continuing to investigate M&A opportunities which will deliver long term shareholder benefits. The acquisition of Riyo (http://www.riyo.io) in May this year for $600,000 is expected to be EPS accretive in 2HY2019.


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Thanks for posting so many of these up Greg … I don't know where you find the time

This is one of CommSec's Top Risers today 

How many of the Spec Software/Services Companies are bouncing off their lows lately 

I had a mate who passed away many years ago who used to work on the Sydney Futures Exchange …

He openly admitted to me that the "boys in the office" would come out each morning and discuss what Stocks/Sectors they were likely to target on any given day ….. 

They obviously like the Software Services sector at the moment….. 

So many in this sector are moving its a red flag to me to tread carefully … or alternatively find one that hasn't moved yet!!


----------



## greggles (17 July 2018)

barney said:


> Thanks for posting so many of these up Greg … I don't know where you find the time




No worries, barney. It doesn't take that much time. Maybe five or ten minutes per stock. A little more if I need to dig deeper. As far as I'm concerned it's all about chipping in and doing your bit. I appreciate it when other people such as yourself post about stocks they are interested in. I may not have noticed those particular companies before and it may present me with an opportunity I was not aware of.

If we all do that, then everyone benefits. There's no downside. More posts to read, new stocks to learn about, new opportunities to take advantage of. It's a win-win situation for everyone. 

Personally, I look for movers. They don't have to move a lot. Volume is a helpful indicator that a small move today could be a bigger move tomorrow or next week perhaps.



barney said:


> How many of the Spec Software/Services Companies are bouncing off their lows lately
> 
> I had a mate who passed away many years ago who used to work on the Sydney Futures Exchange …
> 
> ...




When a sector is moving overall, I see it as a sign that I need to start finding the best companies in that sector because that is where the real gains are set to be made. When the gold price starts to run, it's the unhedged goldies with the lowest AISC and the best management that see the best share price gains.

I reckon it's the same in any sector, just different variables. The hard part is understanding the industry and the potential of particular companies and their products/services. Some find that research a lot of fun, while others can't stomach it. It's all relative, isn't it? I enjoy digging deep sometimes, especially when I find a company I think has a lot of potential. Doing your homework gives you an edge.


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

greggles said:


> I enjoy digging deep sometimes, especially when I find a company I think has a lot of potential. Doing your homework gives you an edge.




Totally agree …… I just wish I had a bit more time up my sleeve sometimes …. or maybe a few more sleeves!  Cheers M8 … appreciate your input.


----------

